# Hobby King Problems



## boborc (Aug 21, 2005)

Anyone one else have problems with Hobby King. They want a picture of your CC after they already charge it and hold your order and money indefinitley. What a bunch of BS. I will never email a picture of my CC to china. I said to cancel it and they said it will take 6-8 weeks to see a refund. Just not worth it now I have to go through and charge back and get a new cc# because I can't trust something like that. On other forums some people complain about fraudulent charges after ordering from HK.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I have always just paid with PayPal and never had a problem.

If you tell your credit card company the order was cancelled and that they are supposed to be giving you a refund, you shouldn't have to pay it, so what difference does it make? If the refund doesn't come in, then you dispute the charge - again, what differences does it make?


----------



## boborc (Aug 21, 2005)

Pain in the _____. And my time is worth something an hour on live chat already. 20 minutes with the CC company to get a new card since yesterday I was enrolled in a mobile app that the CC company says was accessed by a Apple device yesterday at least they sent me a welcome email so I reacted asap. Oh I have droid.


----------

